
Govt to release source code of forthcoming 'Covid trace' app - chadcmulligan
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/govt-to-release-source-code-of-forthcoming-covid-trace-app-546884
======
loktarogar
Australian Govt to be clearer.

Looks like the app is unlikely to get much effective traction. There's
numerous problems like the app having to be in the foreground the entire time
you're out and about.

